# The toy cottage..Wales



## Mikeymutt (Sep 1, 2015)

on out tour of Wales we visited this old cottage.it was situated on its own in the Welsh hills.there was lots of toys and dolls and children's items laying around inside.we arranged to meet up with four of our northern friends and they turned up and we said our hellos,had a chat then we were on our way to the next destination.


----------



## Rubex (Sep 1, 2015)

Mikeymutt this place is amazing! I wish I had seen it! Great pictures


----------



## smiler (Sep 1, 2015)

You find some real gems Mikey, was that an outdoor bog? Thanks


----------



## cunningplan (Sep 1, 2015)

You've done a brilliant job  even looks like you've cleaned up a little, nice one


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 1, 2015)

Thank you all.I think it may have been an outdoor bog smiler..and rubex I thought when I was there that you would have love it here


----------



## Telf. (Sep 1, 2015)

Epic stuff, and well captured, I love a good time capsule.


----------



## Big C (Sep 1, 2015)

Blimey, bang on my era of childhood there..... I remember having that same garage and the original 'Operation'.
Nicely captured, thank you.... But I think picture 5 might give me nightmares tonight.


----------



## Bones out (Sep 1, 2015)

I refuse you to continue to find and report on such jems! It's an evil thing ..... Envy.


----------



## smiler (Sep 1, 2015)

Bones out said:


> I refuse you to continue to find and report on such jems! It's an evil thing ..... Envy.


I know what you mean, he is bloody good, but let him keep on posting, when you're getting past it like me his posts are enthralling.


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 1, 2015)

That brought back a few memories for me too, I had that garage and Charlie's Angels van. Also the Blue Peter annual but thankfully not the other one .
Wonderful images again.


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 1, 2015)

This plece looks amazing, you have captured it well, i remember the old Corona bottles, you could return them for 10p. 
Looks like the tour is going well.


----------



## DiggerDen (Sep 1, 2015)

What a great place. I'd love to go there. Wonderful images.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 1, 2015)

Just when I thought your reports couldn't get any better...they just did!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 1, 2015)

Thank you for all the nice feedback.it was a great tour.

Oh and smiler your far to kind.more than I deserve really.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 2, 2015)

That doll is freaky, I love it. And the etch a sketch and operation! Great pics Mikey


----------



## welsh_noir (Sep 2, 2015)

some really interesting pics man! looks like theres alot of history in those walls


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 3, 2015)

What a beauty ...so many memories of my lads playing with a Autodrama garage.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Senseoffreedom (Dec 25, 2015)

Amazing post i love pic 15, well done


----------



## mrtoby (Dec 25, 2015)

Lovely stuff pal.


----------



## amber95 (Jan 24, 2016)

These pictures are fantastic! What an amazing find!


----------



## jester (Jan 30, 2016)

Great place. Isn't it mad what people leave behind? Fantastic shots


----------



## Malcog (Jan 31, 2016)

An etch-a-sketch !


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 9, 2016)

Brilliant stuff, some great pics there, shame this place couldn't be preserved


----------

